

Why Microsoft Should Buy Nokia And Not RIM - dlennox
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-microsoft-should-buy-nokia-instead-of-rim-2010-12

======
Athtar
Oh god, I really hope Microsoft does not decide to do either one of those
things. They should focus on making their platform and their services
appealing enough for manufacturers to use.

Although, if they were adamant about it, I think Nokia would be a much better
target than RIM.

